# CHILLIN2 Spec V (built motor) dyno



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

Using Sunoco94 pump gas at 17psi;

whp 391.1 @ 6750
trq 326.0 @ 5750

Needs a little more work, some odds and ends tied up and then off for body work and paint. Can redline at 7000 with the aid of longer rods, valve springs and a TEC III running it, but I'm playing it safe on pump gas. Breaks the Azenis loose a couple thousand rpms before redline anyways.

Pics here http://community.webshots.com/user/chillboy101
Pg2 of "My Turbo Car" folder. Please excuse the filth. It's secondary.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

nice numbers, bet you got mad crazy torque steer :thumbup: 

keep up the good work :cheers:


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

dang thats mad crazy power PROPS MAN :thumbup: keep it up man and good luck on the rest of it


----------



## Trav4011 (May 1, 2002)

More detailed pics of the build up can also be seen here...

http://www.fi-r.com/images/dion/

I'd like to see what it would do on a Dynojet.. I think mid 400's.
Travis


----------

